# Replacement scraper bar screws for Power Clear 418



## Dan10 (12 mo ago)

Are there similar screws sold at hardware stores ? Ordering them online is expensive at 4 dollars a screw plus shipping. I like to change them before the hex head screw gets shaved off.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes, I cant see them not having what you need. Take one with you to match up. I suggest you put a dab of anti-seize or grease on the threads upon installation.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

If heads are scraping

Scraper and paddles are worn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, you can, and you should as you will save quite a bit of $.
As Sledman said, bring one of the screws with you. At my local ACE they carry just about everything, but not a 1" carriage bolt [don't remember if I needed 1" or 1/2" or whatever that i needed for my scraper bar, doesn't matter really], but they did have the "just about equal" metric version in 1" [or close enough], fit fine, job done, screws were like $0.64 each.


----------



## Dan10 (12 mo ago)

groomerz said:


> If heads are scraping
> 
> Scraper and paddles are worn
> 
> ...


Thanks. My concrete sidewalk and driveway are not perfectly even. It appears my scraper bar and a couple of the screws are wearing out faster the past couple years compared to the paddles.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yup, take the old one with you. My local "Do It Best" franchise hardware store has a great selection of stainless hardware from a company called Hillman. A nearby Ace Hardware also has a great Hillman section. I think I paid about 20 cents each when I replaced the scraper bar screws for my 418ZE:


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

db130 said:


> Yup, take the old one with you. My local "Do It Best" franchise hardware store has a great selection of stainless hardware from a company called Hillman. A nearby Ace Hardware also has a great Hillman section. I think I paid about 20 cents each when I replaced the scraper bar screws for my 418ZE:
> 
> View attachment 188505


I use stainless hardware as well when possible


----------

